# Hamtastic :)



## Emma14 (Dec 6, 2006)

Heres a few photos of hamsters i used to own - what inspired me to take photos :blushing:  Well any way here they are:











^^ I won a prize for that photo once  and its on gotpetsonline..
http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictures/gallery/small-animals/hamsters/syrian-hamsters/syrian-hamster-0004/


----------



## Puscas (Dec 6, 2006)

you've won a prize for the 2nd pic? Congrats. I personally like the 1st. I had mice, hamsters and more when I was young. Loved the animals, hated the cleaning, but hey, it needs to be done. Nice animals Emma!





pascal


----------



## bla (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice and cute pictures. I used to have quite a few hamsters, they had baby hamsters, and we got to give them away to friends and some good pet shops.

I stopped having them as pets because their lives are just too short. Plus, now I have a cat.


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 10, 2006)

i used to love the white hamster pippen because he was just so tame it was great.. Marvin (the first one) - got his eyes stuck together because the flash on the cam was hurting him i had no idea

My recent hamster jake - love him loads but i hate the cleaning also!!


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 11, 2006)

what do you mean stuck together... I'm all kinds of curious about that one.


----------



## Alison (Dec 11, 2006)

That first one looks just like my son's class hampster "Hammy". I'll have to show these to him! Cute little creatures, but I'm with you, I hate the cleaning! We always enjoy it when Hammy comes home for a visit over the weekend though


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 12, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> what do you mean stuck together... I'm all kinds of curious about that one.


 
Yeh they went all.. ergh crusty lmao! it was horrible  bless him thou.. he dies because of it - and he was walking around with his eyes closed!   sniff**


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 12, 2006)

I love the first so much! His/her paws are so little and pink and adorable!


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 13, 2006)

if you look close you can see a tiny little claw i would say its a good shot for only being 12 nearlly 13 at the time. now with my current hamster its impossible to get a good shot!


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 5, 2007)

I like that first pic.  I didn't realize they had such cute little fingers.

If you want to feel better about the cleaning, try a ferret.  It is just amazing, how much they poo.


----------

